
Getters/Setters. Evil. Period. (2014) - turrini
http://www.yegor256.com/2014/09/16/getters-and-setters-are-evil.html
======
lodart
As a student, that is an aspect of OOP that I've never thought of, and that
nobody thought us. Very interesting article, and I will definitely have a look
at that book !

